# Which apps currently do Atmos?



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I just got an Atmos receiver and could have sworn I got Atmos from the Stream4k. (May have been a 4k bluray). It also coincided with the "update/no update". So as I was looking forward to Atmos I ended up with no volume control and no Atmos so far. .


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I will answer my own question. Hardly any. Season 1 of Jack Ryan on Amazon does atmos. Tidal...no. ( even though a guy on Reddit says it works,) Netflix..no. Disney..nope!. This sux.


----------



## Rickjb (Jun 9, 2020)

mattyro7878 said:


> I just got an Atmos receiver and could have sworn I got Atmos from the Stream4k. (May have been a 4k bluray). It also coincided with the "update/no update". So as I was looking forward to Atmos I ended up with no volume control and no Atmos so far. .


This is mainly a European site but it may offer a clue to whats going on with Amazon. I used to get Dolby Atmos on Amazon but now, it only shows Dolby Digital Plus.

Has Amazon Prime Video dropped Dolby Atmos?


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

The Aeronauts and Honey Boy are Atmos on prime. Honey Boy may be wrong name but it's something like that. For some reason Tidal took a couple days but I am getting atmos thru that music service. Also I just watched seas1 of Jack Ryan on prime in atmos.


----------



## Rickjb (Jun 9, 2020)

mattyro7878 said:


> The Aeronauts and Honey Boy are Atmos on prime. Honey Boy may be wrong name but it's something like that. For some reason Tidal took a couple days but I am getting atmos thru that music service. Also I just watched seas1 of Jack Ryan on prime in atmos.


Amazon Prime Video to get Dolby Vision and Dolby Atmos back soon


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Netflix does Atmos on the Tivo 4K. This made me happy because the only device I had before that did it was XBox One and I hate using that for streaming. Conversely I don't think Disney+ does. I have a Firestick so I used that for all things Amazon, so I never checked to see if it supports Atmos


----------



## riz (Dec 30, 2000)

My Audio Output observations (Updates in NEW in Firmware Update V9.0-4.1.6) from my post: Tivo Stream 4K Audio Output issues & observations...

Netflix: Dolby Atmos in Dolby Digital Plus <<< NEW in Firmware Update V9.0-4.1.6 (was DD+ only prior to update)
Disney+: Dolby Digital Plus
Amazon Prime Video: Dolby Digital Plus
Google Play Movies: Dolby Digital Plus
HBO Max: Dolby Digital
HuluTV: LPCM
Showtime Anytime: LPCM
YouTube Premium: LPCM
YouTube Movies LPCM


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I just confirmed that Vudu is atmos on most movies they say. Atmos has to be in white on the movie page. If if is not white you must scroll down and you will see 5.1 instead of atmos. But I just eat her Infinity War in glorious atmos. Cant do that on Disney


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I still have version v9.0-3.4.2 when can I expect an update?


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

So here is news . My 2017 maybe 2016 Samsung tv does not do Atmos...however..it does do dd+. So I threw on The Aeronaut's on Amazon prime and guess who got Atmos?? Me!! Nothing from Tidal but Tidal does not use dd+. It gives you full bodied, robust Atmos. No luck with hbomax but all I tried was Lovecraft country. Just tried Disney plus. Captain marvel. No Atmos. These streaming services are full of ...u know.


----------



## riz (Dec 30, 2000)

mattyro7878 said:


> ... ... tv does not do Atmos...however..it does do dd+. So I threw on The Aeronaut's on Amazon prime and guess who got Atmos?? Me!! Nothing from Tidal but Tidal does not use dd+. It gives you full bodied, robust Atmos.


I only get Doby Digital Plus, it states HDR but I have a Plasma (still lol) but no atmos thought Netflix does support Atmos. Does it state in the video description "atmos" like Netflix does?


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Are you ready for this? Every go-to Atmos source on the stream 4k now says " playing in stereo, this device does not support Atmos". I'm freaking the f out. I can't he more angry than I am now. What are my options? Screaming at some kid in Bangladesh?


----------

